# Engine Stats for RB25DET/SR20DET



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

In trying to decide what engine to swap in my 240sx, I am trying to find out the engine basic statistics.

I found this on ebay for the SR20DET:
235 [email protected] 6000RPM and [email protected] 4800RPM ft-lb Torque 

Does anyone know the 230lb heavier RB25DET stats? Or a webpage that discusses the Silvia/Skyline engines? I haven't had much luck finding this online.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

is there a reason this is in the NATURALLY ASPIRATED section? moving.


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

chimmike said:


> is there a reason this is in the NATURALLY ASPIRATED section? moving.


My bad. Thought this was an engine section.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Kristian said:


> I found this on ebay for the SR20DET:
> 235 [email protected] 6000RPM and [email protected] 4800RPM ft-lb Torque


Those numbers are wrong.
In complete stock form its more like 150 to 170 hp @ the wheels
Intercooler, exhaust and boost will see around 200hp @ the wheels

My mates RB25DET skyline does 250 @ the wheels with 3" exhaust, pod filter and 10psi


----------



## ronaldo (Feb 23, 2004)

damn is it really 230lbs heavier, geesh


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

RB25DE, (non VVT version)

142kw @ 6400rpm, 231nm @ 4800rpm, 10:1 Compression 

RB25DET (Non VVT)

187kw @ 6400rpm, 294nm @ 4800rpm, 9.5:1 Compression (Yes its true, you can't stuff heaps of boost down these motors stock ala RB30ET without them brakeing) 

VVT ones are better (NEO in wanker rice boy language....its VVT you D***s)


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Pounds? Work in Kg's dammit.......


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Hey Nizmodore, ever noticed Western Australia is the only state to use HP? All the other states use KW! Strange...


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Westside?!?! HAHA. Anyways its rare for ebay to give correct info... Just like car dealers, Some dont know crap just wanna say stuff to sell...


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks. I hate that BS, oh well. Where did you guys find this info? I know that edmunds.com has info for cars but it isn't very engine specific.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

edmunds.com?? rofl 

just type in stuff like "rb20det", "rb20det stats", etc on google


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Have you tried that? Maybe I did something wrong, I'll try again later on google, but the last time I looked, the first 20 results were all crap. Mostly forum results of people talking about some random things wtih engines.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Kristian said:


> Thanks. I hate that BS, oh well. Where did you guys find this info? I know that edmunds.com has info for cars but it isn't very engine specific.


Witnessing dyno results of over 50 SR20det's and a couple of RB's


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

Joel said:


> Witnessing dyno results of over 50 SR20det's and a couple of RB's


i wish i could say that


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Do you think that someone with financial resources and not much experience could swap an RB25DET into an s14a with the help of people online, someone that did swaps in american cars in the '70s, and possibly taking it in to a racing shop that does swaps?

I'm just not sure if I should get myself into it.

Or should I just screw it, get the SR20DET and work on that.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

there's not much difference in sr20det or a rb25det. yes, the rb25 is not a straight in drop in, but it's pretty damn close  there's some what fabrications needed for the swap but not so much that you will need a shop.. the mechanics of the swap should be rather simple with correct information ( when you run into problems, just look for nizmodore, joel, enthalpy, or opium  ) the difficult part of the swap will be the wiring. i dont' know how it goes for rb25's but for sr20's, you could either buy a plug-and-play harness or figure out all the wires by yourself w/ a silvia service manual (not recommended.. pain in the ass). again, you have all the help/info you need here on NF. good luck on your projeect


----------



## Kristian (Apr 8, 2004)

Thank you. I have Opium's AIM, but I will find those other people so that I can bug them when I have questions LOL. I don't think I will begin for a few months while I learn my car and rape the current engine/clutch etc... I'm also learning manual now so I want to give it a few months. Thank you!


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

learning how to drive manual ehh?? my parents still won't take me for my permit


----------



## eh? (Feb 10, 2004)

Nizmodore said:


> RB25DET (Non VVT)
> 
> 187kw @ 6400rpm, 294nm @ 4800rpm, 9.5:1 Compression (Yes its true, you can't stuff heaps of boost down these motors stock ala RB30ET without them brakeing)
> 
> VVT ones are better (NEO in wanker rice boy language....its VVT you D***s)


DO you have any pics of a Non-VVT rb25det?


----------

